# mi raccomando



## Macarelleta

Hola a todos!
Llevo muchos años cosultando WR pero acabo de darme de alta sólo ahora. 
Estaba buscando una expresión o frase hecha para traducir las palabras en italiano "mi raccomando". A ver si puedo explicarme con unos ejemplos.

1) Un día antes del examen, me despido de mi compañera del instituto diciéndole: "Mi raccomando, studia tanto!", es decir: "No te olvides de estudiar mucho, estudia mucho por favor, te aconsejo de estudiar mucho".

2) La hija sale con sus amigas por la noche. La madre le dice: "Mi raccomando, non fare tardi e stai attenta!", es decir: "No terdes y ten cuidado, por favor, te lo ruego, no me defraudes, confío en tí"

3) Me despido de mi amiga que se queda sola en la discoteca y le digo: "Mi raccomando, fai la brava!", es decir: "Por favor, pórtate bien, te aconsejo portarte bien!

Lo que busco es una expresión corta que se pueda utilizar con diferentes significados igual que al italiano (si hay, porque en iglés creo que tampoco existe). El significado literal es: "te aconsejo/ruego/recomiendo hacer lo que yo haría en tu lugar. Yo que tú me portaría así, entonces no me defraudes y sigues mi consejo."

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## 0scar

Se podría usar _cuidate,__ por favor_ o_ te lo ruego_ para todo.
Tambíen _te lo recomiendo_, pero puesto al final, no al principio.


----------



## abbott

Te aconsejo, te recomiendo.
Ej. Te aconsejo, debes estudiar bastante.
     Te recomiendo estudiar bastante
Te ruego podria ser, pero tiende mas a ser un "por favor" que una simple recomendacion.


----------



## chlapec

Para mi gusto, la que mejor sirve de comodín para un buen número de situaciones en las que se utiliza "mi raccomando" sería "*no lo olvides/olvideis*". "Y por favor,..." o "Y ya sabes..." me parecen también buenas soluciones genéricas. Ahora bien, como siempre, cada contexto puede aconsejar una traducción diferente. Tus propuestas iniciales son un buen ejemplo de ello. "Te lo ruego", al menos en España, no se suele usar coloquialmente. "Te aconsejo que..." suena también bastante formal.


----------



## Macarelleta

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## esteban

Hola Macarelleta:


E'vero che in spagnolo non esiste un'espressione così generica che possa sostituire "mi raccomando" in ogni situazione. 

Altre possibilità secondo il contesto:

Ya sabes, tienes que estudiar para el examen.
¡Oye, cuídate mucho!


Saludos
esteban


----------



## gatogab

Creo que "mi raccomando", es español va desde "pon atención", pasando por "haz todo lo posible",  hasta "tenlo presente/no lo olvides"

Es cosa de contexto.


----------



## ub40

*¿C*ómo se dice "MI RACCOMANDO, non bere troppo" en espa*ñ*ol?
*O* sea, es una formula que se usa entre amigos para decir "ojo, no bebas demasiaso"...existe "te recommiendo, q*ue* no bevas mucho" *¿*o no es com*ú*n?
*M*il gracias! 




> _Per favore non usare stile chat e ricorda di mettere accenti e maiuscole dove necessari. Regola 11. Grazie._


----------



## Neuromante

*Raccomandare* y *recomendar* no significan en ningún caso lo mismo. Son dos verbos completamente distintos. Arriba tienes unas cuantas posibilidades para la traducción, y tú mismo has dado una bastante buena.


----------



## Geviert

Neuromante said:


> *Raccomandare* y *recomendar* no significan en ningún caso lo mismo. Son dos verbos completamente distintos. Arriba tienes unas cuantas posibilidades para la traducción, y tú mismo has dado una bastante buena.



Yo no estaría tan seguro Neuro. Recomendar en el sentido de "pedir o dar orden a alguien para que tome a su cuidado una persona" (DRAE), quindi en el sentido de _affidare_, _affidamento_, significa lo mismo.  También en el sentido de "aconsejar algo a alguien para bien suyo" (DRAE), quindi _consigliare_, _suggerire_. Hacer recomendable a alguien también (_intercedere_).

Per il resto, Macarelleta, sono d'accordo con Chlapec.


----------



## Danalvo

Diría que "hazme el favor" funciona en todos los casos en los que lo hace "mi raccomando".


----------



## Ciprianus

> E qui un breve parere dell'Accademia della Crusca:
> D: Che differenza c'è tra "mi raccomando" e "ti raccomando"?
> R: Il primo viene da "raccomandarsi", il secondo da "raccomandare": il significato è palesemente diverso. L'uso del primo per il secondo è tuttavia diffuso, soprattutto in area settentrionale.



En otras palabras, donde dice "mi raccomando" lease "ti raccomando".

Se puede traducir siempre con _recomendar_, tanto para  aconsejar, exhortar o amenazar, según el contexto.


----------



## Danalvo

Macarelleta said:


> ... Lo que busco es *una expresión corta* *que se pueda utilizar* con diferentes significados *igual que al italiano* (si hay, porque en iglés creo que tampoco existe).



Entiendo que Macarelleta buscaba una sola frase, si la hubiese, que sin necesidad de cambiar o conjugar una sola palabra de  la misma, funcionase tal cual, en cualquier frase, como traducción de "mi raccomando". Yo creo que sí que existe. A eso me refería antes con "*Hazme el favor*". Es una expresión hecha que puede sustituir tal cual, en todos los casos (al menos los que conozco), a "mi raccomando".


----------



## LACQUA 09

Tal cual:
Funcionan bien siempre "Por favor,  / Hazme el favor, / Ya sabes,".
Saludos.


----------

